# Updated pics of mystery trio



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

The doe is a burmese Satin and the buck is a PEW (probly masking agouti)
Their offspring was PEWS and these 2 colors:
*Unknowns:*

Buck:









Doe 1 (Silverish coloring)










Doe 2:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The doe is probably A/a cch/c. I've had a few with the a/a cch/c genotype who would look similar if they were agouti-based and lighter:


----------



## Inge (Dec 5, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> The doe is probably A/a cch/c. I've had a few with the a/a cch/c genotype who would look similar if they were agouti-based and lighter


The doe does not necessarily have to be cch/c. When she is burmese, she is cch/ch and some of the offspring get ch/c and are himalayan. They look like PEW's at first and develop points when they get older.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The mice MaryBeth posted don't look like PEWs or Himalayans, to me though? I'm confused.


----------



## Inge (Dec 5, 2009)

I haven't seen pictures of the PEW's. Are they in antother topic?

This trio looks like they are cch/c. I think the second male is agouti based. 
cch/c can be dark as chocolate and as light as beige.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Sorry, I made my post confusing,lol.
I didnt post pictures of the PEWs becouse they still look like PEWs, so hint in being himis at all.
The mom may not be a burmese, but thats what I was told and what was guessed.
Theres 1 buck and 2 does. The buck & 1 doe are about the same coloring and the other doe is a bit more silverish.
The PEW dad has agouti in his lines, so he may be hiding it.
This is my confusing line,lol


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll take some more pictures, hopefully outside, so their true colors will show and hopefully make it easier to tell


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hopefully the weather is cooling down out that way and it's not too humid to take pictures. The other day it was in the low 80s with a cool breeze and felt heavenly! Much better than what we had been experiencing!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Its been pretty nice here the last few days, today was pretty windy though.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Silverish Doe:









Buck:









Doe:









2 colors:









PEW sister:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The 'silverish' doe looks like some type of strange roan, or maybe a weird diluted agouti.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Im thinking she may be some type of diluted agouti or something. She has me confused,lol


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

well, i think the weird girl is interesting looking and worth keeping... or giving to me


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

No worries, Im keeping her


----------

